# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  EMM Sunset Wine and Cheese Party

## phil62

Amy and I, and the BBT's, would like to invite all forum members to our annual get together at Villa Les Jardin D'Emmanual [EMM] at 5 PM on July 13. If you are going to be on Island at that time, we would love to see you, so please RSVP on this thread or via PM so we can get a head count. EMM is located off the main road between St Jean and Lorient. I'll post better directions as we get closer.

We look forward to meeting everyone on the 13th. Here is last years group shot. Unfortunately, our mermaid will not be making an appearance as she has left the Island. We plan on having plenty of wine to ease the pain.

Phil

----------


## cec1

Such a big turnout last year . . . and a lot of fun!  Glad to say that I'll be there again this year!

----------


## GramChop

You guys throw the absolute BEST parties!  Look at the smiles on those beautiful people.  I regret to say that I will not be in attendance this year, but will live vicariously through you.

----------


## didier

cool amy, yes dda & I will join you plus a couple of friends from the states who will be staying with us,  what do you wish us to bring?

----------


## phil62

> cool amy, yes dda & I will join you plus a couple of friends from the states who will be staying with us,  what do you wish us to bring?



Most people just bring a bottle of wine when they attend a forum party, and that works for us. We look forward to seeing you and your guests.

Phil

----------


## didier

> Most people just bring a bottle of wine when they attend a forum party, and that works for us. We look forward to seeing you and your guests.
> 
> Phil




yes of course we would be bringing some champagne, I just thought you might need some extra food..........lol.

----------


## stbartshopper

Love the mermaid! Can't be there! Than you for the invitation.

----------


## Karen

Oh man.... Our dates are off again!  Hope to see you at a fashion show!

----------


## BBT

> Oh man.... Our dates are off again!  Hope to see you at a fashion show!



For sure I am sure we will get together for dinner also.

----------


## Karen

> For sure I am sure we will get together for dinner also.



Absolutely !!

----------


## soyabeans

Carole and I will be there

----------


## seasalt

+2! On arrive!!! Merci beaucoup, Amy and Phil and the BBT's!

----------


## Nane22

Nanette and Lisa will be there!  So glad we will get to see you all again!

----------


## BND

Any and Phil!  Bill and I accept with pleasure!  Sadly, we missed the party last year by one week so we are very happy this year we can make it!  May we bring our house guests Nancy and Steve--whom you met at our villa two years ago?  We are looking forward to seeing you both,  BB&T, and all our island friends again.

----------


## amyb

Nancy, we look forward to seeing you and Bill as well as  Nancy and Steve on the 13th.

----------


## rodndonna

Woo Hoo! Our dates match once again. Just wife and kids this trip but the 4 of us will be there with bells on. Counting the days till July 6th.

----------


## amyb

Hello stranger...then we will see you soon. Where're you staying?

----------


## rodndonna

I know.  Haven't posted in ages. Can't wait to see you guys. Staying out in Petit cul de Sac. Villa Chambord. Little farther out than we usually like but I don't mind the drive. Looks like a really nice place. 2 full weeks. Can't wait. That's a long stay for us, long weekend for others.

----------


## amyb

Very nice. Sounds good to me. See you all  soon.

----------


## phil62

I just want to remind everyone that our Sunset Wine and Cheese Party is next Wednesday, the 13th, at 5 PM. Amy and I, and the BBT's, look forward to welcoming everyone and enjoying another great evening with our forum, and local, friends.

I will post directions and parking info next week. Also, if anyone planning to attend hasn't RSVP'd yet, please do so that we can get a head count.

Phil, Amy, and the BBT's

----------


## BBT

> I just want to remind everyone that our Sunset Wine and Cheese Party is next Wednesday, the 13th, at 5 PM. Amy and I, and the BBT's, look forward to welcoming everyone and enjoying another great evening with our forum, and local, friends.
> 
> I will post directions and parking info next week. Also, if anyone planning to attend hasn't RSVP'd yet, please do so that we can get a head count.
> 
> Phil, Amy, and the BBT's



'
Phil don't forget Jeff usually has a few guests from Villa Flamands Blu. Who sometimes like to come. Jeff have you let them know?

----------


## chapel

Hello Phil & Amy.  Our names are  Mariantonia & Bob.  We are new to SBHONLINE, but are on our third SB trip and are happy to accept your invite if you are still taking newbies.   Merci !

----------


## dadto6

Welcome to the Forum Bob & Mariantonia.  Looking forward to hearing about your trip on the Forum.  We all love to hear, makes our times away more tolerable.

----------


## amyb

We, along with BBT, look forward to meeting you next week-welcome aboard.

----------


## phil62

It looks like we are going to have a nice crowd for the party, and here are some last minute directions if anyone needs them. BTW, there are about 4 parking spaces on the villa grounds, but there is plenty of parking just outside the gate. We look forward to welcoming everyone on Wednesday night.

EMM is located on the main road between St Jean and Lorient. If you are coming from St Jean, the driveway will be on the left just before the sharp right turn that takes you to the L'Oasis shopping center. If you are coming from Lorient, the driveway will be on the right just as you crest the hill coming from L'Oasis. 


Phil, Amy, BBT

----------


## cec1

Another roaring success!  Encore!

----------


## phil62

Once again, I would like to thank the BBT's, and our forum friends for helping to make our annual EMM party a success, but as we all know, things change. After 9 summers at this villa, we are moving on. 


As many of you already know, Amy and I have taken a one year lease on a house in Lurin, starting in October. As much as we love EMM, it will not be possible for us to use our weeks next July.

Anyone interested should contact Rosita for details.

Phil

----------


## BBT

> Once again, I would like to thank the BBT's, and our forum friends for helping to make our annual EMM party a success, but as we all know, things change. After 9 summers at this villa, we are moving on. 
> 
> 
> As many of you already know, Amy and I have taken a one year lease on a house in Lurin, starting in October. As much as we love EMM, it will not be possible for us to use our weeks next July.
> 
> Anyone interested should contact Rosita for details.
> 
> Phil



Those are 4 great weeks someone lucky will snag up quickly.

----------


## JEK

I can only assume the new renter will inherit the responsibility to throw a fabulous Forum party  :Big Grin:

----------


## TomBeach

> I can only assume the new renter will inherit the responsibility to throw a fabulous Forum party



 :thumb up:

----------


## BBT

> I can only assume the new renter will inherit the responsibility to throw a fabulous Forum party



_Why of course... However alternate style of party in the works also. Next years planning begins day after party._

----------


## JEK

Baz Bar?
Maya's?

----------


## BBT

> Baz Bar?
> Maya's?



Parking is better at Baz Bar and they make a great drink.

----------

